# pet pigeon questions



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

hello! i'm new to this site and joined so i could learn some about pigeons/doves before getting one as a pet.
i've never had experience with pet pigeons before, but i've been very interested in getting one recently. i'm mostly interested in rock doves and ringneck doves.
i have a few questions that i publicly wanted to ask to anyone who's experienced with pigeons-
can you let your pigeon fly freely outdoors instead of keeping them in a cage?
is it better/easier to get a male or female pigeon? 
what are some common mistakes i should avoid when getting a pigeon for the first time? 
what kinds of pigeons/doves are the most social and bonded with you? 
what should i do before getting a pigeon? (besides the basics of getting everything i need to care for it)
are "pigeon pants" a good idea? 
cons of having a pigeon? (i have other pets in the house, such as a cat, dogs, and a rabbit and i don't know how they would act)
is there anything else i need to know about pigeons, having a pigeon, preparing to get a pigeon, etc?
sorry this might've been a lot, i would just like to know anything i can to make sure i would actually be dedicated to having a pigeon. feel free to tell me anything else i should know!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons should be caged or in a loft for their own safety from predators. They just need pigeon mix, a water dish, pigeon grit, and vitamins especially if you have a female. One pigeon will likely become quite tame and see you as their mate, two pigeons will bond with each other.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

coo more like cool said:


> hello! i'm new to this site and joined so i could learn some about pigeons/doves before getting one as a pet.
> i've never had experience with pet pigeons before, but i've been very interested in getting one recently. i'm mostly interested in rock doves and ringneck doves.
> i have a few questions that i publicly wanted to ask to anyone who's experienced with pigeons-
> can you let your pigeon fly freely outdoors instead of keeping them in a cage?
> ...


Pigeons can live for many years, so that is a long time to dedicate your time to them. They are really happier in flocks with other pigeons and a mate. They live to mate up, build a nest and raise babies. I think it is sad for a healthy normal bird that should live a more natural life to be put in a cage away from other birds. Not fair to the bird. Unless of course it is a disabled bird, or for some other reason cannot be kept with other birds. They have to adjust to a human world, which just isn't natural. And being caged by themselves for most of the time. Just not fair in my opinion.


----------



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

thank you! also, i can't seem to find it anywhere but about how long do pigeons live in captivity compared to their normal lifespan? sorry if i'm asking a lot!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons in captivity live a lot longer than in the wild, because there are no predators. Our injured feral, Phoebe, who had a lot of problems, was a loved member of our family for eight wonderful,years. I understand then can live a lot longer. We were hoping for 15-20 years


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, if healthy, probably about 15 years.


----------



## Barbiedoll (Jun 24, 2016)

*I'm new too!*

Hi! I am a happy owner of a new pigeon that became my pet about 10 days ago. He was a member (a "dropper") of my neighbors' racing loft, but after trying to keep up with the racers one afternoon, he was either shot or struck by a hawk and fell into my yard. My neighbor bandaged his wing which will hopefully come off in a day or two, but he said he has no use for him. His name is "Halo" and he I have no idea what kind of pigeon he is. He looks very much like a dove (white, except for a gray ring around his neck, thus the name "Halo".) Since he is unable to fly, he lives in a medium size dog crate and is quite content. He "coos" alot, eats well, and when I am home, I leave his door open for him to go in and out as he pleases. I also have a guinea pig and a Maltese dog. They are getting along so well! While I realize that it would only take a second for my Maltese to harm Halo, I am taking this risk. She has been very good with my guinea pig for over 2 yrs. and I always watch them closely. Halo is a male. He loves his crate and I've hung a mirror in it and put a stick up for a perch. Since he can't fly, the perch is only about 1" off the bottom. Due to the fact that my neighbor is a professional racer, he gave me some very helpful hints. Halo was only accustomed to being fed once a day...after he eats, he poops. Therefore, I feed him once a day and keep his crate closed for awhile thereafter. After about an hour I will open the crate and he can roam around the living room for exercise, hopefully without an accident. He usually chooses to go back in on his own. I feed him pigeon food (given to my from my neighbor but I'll have to research more on what a domesticated pigeon's diet should consist of). Neighbor's advice to me is to put 1 TBS of apple cider vinegar into a gallon jug and give it to him 1 time a week. He also said to put minced garlic on his food once a week. The cider vinegar & garlic serve to aid in digestive matters and to keep mites away. I also cut up fresh kale and give him finely grated carrots. As a treat, crushed Spanish peanuts. I'm totally new at this too, but I can tell you that Halo didn't stand a chance... now he appears to be happy and healthy, albeit disabled. Honestly, I didn't want or NEED another pet, but HE found ME, and well, now he's mine and I will do the best I can to raise him and keep him happy and healthy. Hope this helps some!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your neighbor feeds his birds once a day in order to control them. He wants them to fly, and then come back into the loft because they are hungry and want to be fed. It is better to feed him twice a day, or just leave seed with him that he can eat when he wants to. No reason to only feed once a day, as you aren't flying him, so you do not need to hold back feed for control. Fresh kale and finely grated carrots are good for him, not just as a treat. They are good for his health and can be given often. It would be better to put a flat perch in for him. Parrots like sticks, but pigeons like flat perches. Even a brick that he can jump up on. He can do that even if he can't fly. They like to be high up, so not on a very low table or cage on the floor. They don't feel safe if caged low. Instinct tells them to be as high as possible. And he would like a brick or perch to lift him up a little higher. Try it.
Just get a good pigeon mix or pigeon and dove mix, to which you can add a few things, like split peas and lentils and a bit of safflower seed. 

Taking a chance that your dog will not hurt the bird, even if just playing is putting him at risk. Not really fair to take a chance on him being injured or killed. You can keep the dog out of the room for a couple of hours while the bird is let out.


----------



## Barbiedoll (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply! You are correct, my neighbor does wish to control his pigeons...as for me, I just want to allow him some exercise but not have poop all over the house. I am doing my best to learn about their digestive habits. I have been keeping food available for him, including pigeon specific food, fresh kale, carrots, water & sunflower seeds 24/7. It was only today that I learned that as soon as they eat, they poop...so I thought it may be easier to just feed Halo 1x per day. You are right, it would only take a second for Cameo (my Maltese) to harm him so I will put her outside while he's exploring his new home. You are obviously VERY knowledgeable and I will definitely watch for your new posts! THANK YOU! I wish I knew what breed of pigeon I have. He is white except for the gray ring around his neck (thus, the name Halo). I wish I knew what brought him down...he took off with the "big guys" (racers), I heard what I thought was a shot and then he fell in my yard. It's not legal to shoot where I live. If bird shot had been used, lots of the flock would have been hit. His wings were already trimmed because he was used as a "dropper", and he was the only white bird. When I took him back to my neighbor's house, I could tell by the look on his face that he wasn't surprised. There's more to this story, but I'm gonna leave it as it is. Let's just say I saved his life TWICE... Thanks for the great advice about the brick...I can do that!!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Halo sounds lovely. Hope to see a photo. Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could someone around have used a pellet gun on him? Lots of weirdos around. They do poop at other times, and not just after eating. Go easy on the sunflower seed, as it is high in fat. Because Halo doesn't fly, he will be more prone to putting weight on. Also, too much high fat seeds can be bad for them. You could build him a little play pen of sorts, where he can get outside in the sunshine and fresh air. They need direct sun, as that's where they get their vitamin D3. They need that to be able to utilize calcium. Calcium and vit. D3 supplements are good to give to an inside bird also. 
Can you post a picture of Halo?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Welcome to PigeonTalk folks!

You have sure gotten some great info from a few of our members.

Here is a link to basic needs for a pet pigeon: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/basic-needs-for-a-pet-pigeon-8752.html

Here is a link to lists of household toxins with concerns for indoor pigeons: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f105/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html
*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the links Sky. Really good info in them.


----------



## Barbiedoll (Jun 24, 2016)

Finally found your most recent post! I will try to upload a picture of Halo.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's Halo. And a very pretty bird. I think he's a mix. Does the guy who owned him not know what he is?


----------



## Barbiedoll (Jun 24, 2016)

No. He said another racing enthusiast that he is friends with brought him a "bunch" of birds about 3 months ago. He told me that this person did not band his birds or keep up with them the way that Bob does (Bob has all of his banded & does routine inventory). He said he liked Halo because he was so tame...and indeed he is. I never thought I'd be able to reach into a bird's cage and pet one on the head, or reach in and pick one up without a struggle. Bob is very serious about his birds, but I hate that he is very open & vocal about "pulling their neck" (you know what I mean...) if they are useless to him. That's why I know I saved Halo TWICE.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may be very serious about his birds, but sure doesn't care much about them. There are many other ways to getting rid of birds, like giving them away or selling them. Let's not talk about him anymore, as this is a pigeon advocacy forum, and inhumane things are not discussed on here.
Halo is very pretty, but not a homer. Probably homer/mix. And really hard to tell what they are mixed with. Doesn't matter anyway. How's he doing now?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Halo is lovely! Hope you will get a flight cage or aviary or loft and keep,him safe as he is obviously a friendly pet bird. How is he doing?


----------



## pidgiefriend (Mar 21, 2017)

*are moth beans safe for a pigeon*

I would like to know whether anybody here knows whether moth beans[vigna aconitifolia] are safe for pigeons to consume? If safe, can it be served to pigeons like any other seed like mung beans or must be soaked in water for a couple of hours before serving them. Moth beans are highly nutritious but I want to be sure before going ahead. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many beans are toxic to birds if uncooked. Don't know what those are. I wouldn't give them.


----------



## pidgiefriend (Mar 21, 2017)

*to Jay 3*

Appreciate your response. I'll take your advise. Wanted to know if it's okay to give my pidgie acv in water twice in a week as she seems to be getting prepared to lay?Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ACV is good -- one Tablespoon to a gallon of water, or just a few drops in a single birds water dish.


----------



## pidgiefriend (Mar 21, 2017)

*To Jay 3*

Jay, do you recommend this twice a week for an egg laying pigeon? Thx again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Egg laying or not, it's good as it gives the gut a more acid environment, which good gut bacteria like, and bad bacteria don't like. Your birds also need calcium/D3, and vitamins, That is important for all birds, especially egg laying hens.


----------



## pidgiefriend (Mar 21, 2017)

*jay3*

Jay, I much appreciate your reply. I've been giving my pidgie calcium gluconate twice a week, multivitamin once a week, acv twice a week plus garlic once a week followed by probiotics. She has access to oyster shelled grit along with her feed and she enjoys good sunshine for 1-1 1/2 hrs each day. Please let me know whether there's anything more I can do for her? I just wanted to know if it's alright to give her acv twice a week during egg laying? Thanks so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have said that ACV is good any time. Does your bird get sun outside, or through a window? Window glass and screen block the rays of sun that they need for vit. D3 from coming through.


----------



## pidgiefriend (Mar 21, 2017)

*jay3*

Jay, the reason I asked regarding the acv during laying is because my pidgie seems to have abandoned her plans for egg laying after I gave her acv water twice. Somehow acv seems to have switched her mood 'coz she doesn't want to sit anymore to lay. As for the sunshine, I put her out in her cage in direct sunlight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't the ACV doing that.


----------

